# Should archers be allowed to pick there groups on pro am level.



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

No.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

not no but hell no!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

No way......there is money to be had some people can't help themselves to cheat to get it!!!

If someone was caught cheating and it was proven they could find themselves in a lot of legal trouble of someone out there foot on the gas over the deal seeing that in reality they stole money from the person who didn't cheat and would had won but was denied based on a bogus score turned in by someone who did cheat


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

No freakin way...And they ALL should have shotgun starts.!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> No freakin way...And they ALL should have shotgun starts.!


I love shotgun starts and meeting and shooting with other archers. It an awesome way to meet and greet.
DB


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

No.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

DB have you heard something i haven't? i did hear a tickle of a rumor that some folks were "trading stakes" at some of the pro ams but i have no personal knowledge of it happening, have you?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I traded stakes at augusta in 2011 because my son and myself were assigned to shoot together so I got a range official and moved, but this was the right thing to do and I dont think this is what carlosi is referring to


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> DB have you heard something i haven't? i did hear a tickle of a rumor that some folks were "trading stakes" at some of the pro ams but i have no personal knowledge of it happening, have you?


Have not heard anything about that. Wouldnt surprise me. I am learning more and more all the time though.
DB


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

No, thats why i choose not to shoot ibo! Refusal to split up the buddie system!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me the pro am is just like buying a lottery ticket and still getting to shoot your bow 10 times. I have been frustrated a couple of times but I really enjoyed shooting with Carl Adkins and learned a lot from him that day and even won 80 bucks. The random selection is the key and can't go away.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Break em up! I love shooting with and getting to know other shooters.. Good times!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Padgett said:


> To me the pro am is just like buying a lottery ticket and still getting to shoot your bow 10 times. I have been frustrated a couple of times but I really enjoyed shooting with Carl Adkins and learned a lot from him that day and even won 80 bucks. The random selection is the key and can't go away.


not sure but i don't think DB was referring to the team shoots at the pro ams. i think he was referring to that part of the pro am where you shoot your class. what about it DB? am i wright or wong?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> not sure but i don't think DB was referring to the team shoots at the pro ams. i think he was referring to that part of the pro am where you shoot your class. what about it DB? am i wright or wong?


Diffiantly but I have my thoughts about picking teams on pro am team shoots. It should be random as well and everyone get a chance to shoot with random pro. Keep it 100% fair for everyone. Lets face it it still a compitition shoot.
DB


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

The fact that anybody has said 'yes' to this poll is disturbing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im glad this is posted. Enough said! Its not even a close call. 

Just be fair for all.
DB


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I said no, way too much of that leads to cheating at the local level. Too many parents shooting only with their children. Many say well it's just a trophy, and while that's right some of us put alot of hard work into our shooting and to know we were duked by some rediculously high score from someone who shot with their family gets OLD!!!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

No!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Practice and fun shoots are the only time you should be able to pick your group. If there is money or, SOY points on the line, you don't shoot with your buddies.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolutely NO, half the fun at Pro Ams is meeting new people. 

Also the more you shoot with people you don't know the more you can work on controlling tournament nerves.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Any of the eight who said it fine want to comment why you voted this way!
DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> DB have you heard something i haven't? i did hear a tickle of a rumor that some folks were "trading stakes" at some of the pro ams but i have no personal knowledge of it happening, have you?


i have seem that done before


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Any of the eight who said it fine want to comment why you voted this way!
> DB


 I didn't vote, but if I was to guess, they did it to get under you skin! I think it's time to move on, and drop all this. There are 2 choices for the IBO, they will change OR they won't.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

arrowblaster said:


> I didn't vote, but if I was to guess, they did it to get under you skin! I think it's time to move on, and drop all this. There are 2 choices for the IBO, they will change OR they won't.


Well it certianly seems to get under many from the voting here. Dont bother me, I shoot ASA. But comman sense tells everyone it not right Dont let a simple poll bother you. Just hoping everyone gets a fair chance!
DB


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

i vote no not only is it good sportsmanship it helps when you go to the worlds and shoot with strangers.but it will never change.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would rather finish dead last than to cheat, cant stand a cheat or a theif, I love the shotgun start and meeting people that shoot fair and square


----------



## Jbeau (Jul 29, 2008)

I say NO.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Any of the eight who said it fine want to comment why you voted this way!
> DB


I voted yes for one reason stirring the pot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

3dblackncamo said:


> not no but hell no!


agreed!!!!


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Mark1976 said:


> No, thats why i choose not to shoot ibo! Refusal to split up the buddie system!


i still shoot IBO because it's the only thing around me but i have seen this and agree 100% .
hell i was apart of a group my first year in Erie that i went there with. they asked us at the tent if we knew each other we said yes, they said do you want to shoot together we said sure, it was our first year in the IBO and i didn't know at the time it was wrong.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No way! It should be random.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

It should be random pick. With the shooters in the group shooting the same class. I cut my ties with the IBO several years ago because of things like this. In my experience with the IBO leadership when issues like this are brought to their attention you seem to get a if you don't like it than don't shoot attitude. So that's what I did. If busting groups is not and issue then why is it done at the pro level? I'am like most other shooters. I'am and average guy with a life. I have a limited amount of cash to spend on this sport. But I also believe that it all comes down to knowing the yardage and making a good shot. Everyone of us is capable of shooting better than we do. If we are willing to invest the time it takes to get better. Knowing this is why I shoot and compete. I work hard at my shooting, and I plan on working harder and getting better. I don't need to win to feel good about my shooting. I use the scores to let me know if I'am getting better. But all of the stuff I just mentioned is only true if everyone has the same chance. At this time I don't feel like everyone has the same chance in the IBO. So until changes are made in the IBO office and on the ranges I will keep a good attitude practice as much as I can and drive a little further to shoot ASA.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no doubt the ASA game and it's tournament environment are both better than what the IBO offers. At this point however it seems the IBO leadership has decided to stay frozen in time. 
I wonder what the IBO leadership would think if they could participate in a _few _ASA tournaments incognito. I say a few because it takes at least that many to get a feel for a new game. I expect they would be dumb founded at how far they are behind!!!


----------



## click4851 (Feb 25, 2012)

no experience at those kinds of shoots, but my gut says "no".


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

so if you want to nick pick what about the pros theres what about 40 dont they all know each other i guess you could say there all friends how do you bust them up group of 4 all know each other and friends


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

i will not shoot an ibo event until they realize its not a bigger than normal club shoot and start organizing groups like its an actual real event that some people are driving a long way to do and actaully want a national ran event. im all about supporting archery but honestly how is ibo still around? its a joke,


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

smokin12ring said:


> i will not shoot an ibo event until they realize its not a bigger than normal club shoot and start organizing groups like its an actual real event that some people are driving a long way to do and actaully want a national ran event. im all about supporting archery but honestly how is ibo still around? its a joke,


the ibo is still around because its more than just shooting it protects our rights as bowhunters and spends alot of money to protect our rights!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Deer Slayer I said:


> the ibo is still around because its more than just shooting it protects our rights as bowhunters and spends alot of money to protect our rights!


I think and agree this is a good thing. But were talking tournament archery in this thread. Being fair and giving each archer a fair chance. This is just one issue archers dissagree with at IBO events. Happens ever year! Maybe it time for change.
DB


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

122 shooters taken the poll so theres about 2,888 you just dont get it its what makes the ibo great the opportunity to be able to shoot the days that you can and still be able to shoot with friends if you made us shoot like the asa on particular days i wouldnt shoot i would save my vac days to go hunting instead in 13 years of shooting the ibos ive never shot with a cheater or a bad guy sorry it works for me and alot of guys like me


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Deer Slayer I said:


> 122 shooters taken the poll so theres about 2,888 you just dont get it its what makes the ibo great the opportunity to be able to shoot the days that you can and still be able to shoot with friends if you made us shoot like the asa on particular days i wouldnt shoot i would save my vac days to go hunting instead in 13 years of shooting the ibos ive never shot with a cheater or a bad guy sorry it works for me and alot of guys like me


All anyone asking is do random groups. Fairness. But hey whatever works for you. 
DB


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

fine you still havent answered the random groups of pros who alwalys shoot together and are friends?


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorry Dan, but I enjoy meeting and making new friends at the ProAm's that I am able to attend. What fun would it be if I shot with people I already knew, oh wait, I could go back to the Limited class! Just kidding, I did enjoy shooting with the same people in the Limited Class, but it is nice to meet new people all the time.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Deer Slayer I said:


> fine you still havent answered the random groups of pros who alwalys shoot together and are friends?


I answered it. Pros don't pick there groups. Try again.
DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Deer Slayer I said:


> fine you still havent answered the random groups of pros who alwalys shoot together and are friends?



Do you think Dan McCarthy is going to cheat for Levi? I mean really I dont think thats a real option - those guys all know each other, they dont pick their groups. I imagine those arrows are probably called as consistently possible, whether thats tight or loose I bet every pro calls them damn near the same. You gotta figure the best of the touring 3D pros are together how many weekends a year?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I know this is about the ProAm level, but.... On the state level I was once grouped with only Traditional shooters, me being freestyle/Open. Because of the Traditional shooters and because of the weather conditions I shot lead throughout the entire event, State Championship. My friend, freestyle/Open, was once saddled with only kids in a Qualifier. Neither case should have happened, period. Happens to me again and I'll walk off the course and demand my entry fee back.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree Sonny -


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Deer Slayer I said:


> 122 shooters taken the poll so theres about 2,888 you just dont get it its what makes the ibo great the opportunity to be able to shoot the days that you can and still be able to shoot with friends if you made us shoot like the asa on particular days i wouldnt shoot i would save my vac days to go hunting instead in 13 years of shooting the ibos ive never shot with a cheater or a bad guy sorry it works for me and alot of guys like me


I'm not saying that I've EVER shot with a cheater. But in the 2011 and 2010 World championships and Erie shoots myself or another shooter in the group had to force the arrow caller to tighten up. In one instance 2 guys got real puckered up over it. Other friends had similar issues with "close enough" or "I'll call them like that all day" statements. It sure seems like the "tolerances" for calling arrows are very loose. From my experiences in ASA K45 and Hunter, NFAA BHFS and the IBO AHC classes there is quite a difference in how arrows are called. In the ASA and NFAA arrow calling is pretty *much *the same but in the IBO it is much "looser".


----------

